# Anybody using a Honda Element?



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Thinking about getting a used Honda Element or a midsize pickup to haul the Rig...
Any other cars I should be looking at?
I was even thinking about getting a Honda Fit and getting a roof rack???
Reason for getting another car/truck I'm giving my Son the Scion...


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

A little Tacoma will do ya! For short trips to trails I don't even mount it, just lay it down in the back with the front tire on, strap it in, and go.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

We love our V6 Tacoma. Whatever vehicle you pick, I enthusiastically endorse the roof mount, swing up type! Driving with the bike widthwise always gave me the willies, especially in SoCal where motorcyclists split lanes passing. More than once I saw a rider duck and swerve when the bike caught them unaware. Just couldn't quit imagining someone getting hurt 'cause they didn't see the bike sticking out.

Ours is mounted on the top of our camper, and I have added a stabilizing arm because we are often off-road.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

ki5ka said:


> especially in SoCal where motorcyclists split lanes passing. More than once I saw a rider duck and swerve when the bike caught them unaware. Just couldn't quit imagining someone getting hurt 'cause they didn't see the bike sticking out.


Ouch!!!
I never thought of that...
If I do go with a roof mount it will be the Thule easy to load :thumbsup:


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

What are you trying to determine?


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

rickcin said:


> What are you trying to determine?


How much room I would have before my rear wheel hits the dash...


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

XC Mike said:


> How much room I would have before my rear wheel hits the dash...


I have a FS 29er with a 21 inch frame and the front wheel ends up between the two front seats. I have had two 29er in the back with two other mtn bikes as well.


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

XC Mike said:


> Ouch!!!
> I never thought of that...
> If I do go with a roof mount it will be the Thule easy to load :thumbsup:


Have a look at the Yakima Sidewinder SideWinder | Yakima

Unless you can get the mount really close to the edge of the roof, there's a risk of punching the crank through the side window with the Thule version when mounting the fork. The Yakima has a cranked mount that moves the fork mount well away from the roof edge giving more clearance.

I've mounted mine backwards (rear wheel forward) to maintain access to the rear hatch. I've done many miles at high speed with this configuration and it's been fine.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks Guys...


----------



## Bergrin (Jul 16, 2014)

I use a seasucker rack for our tandem on my honda accord. It takes two people to load the tandem (I can do it by myself but its a pain), but it's great because I don't have rack noise during the week when I'm commuting. 

Easy set up, cheaper than the other options, and so far it's been secure, no complaints!

Edit: We bought the mini-bomber. Our tandem weighs 47 pounds (ECDM with older triple clamp fork) and I wanted to be sure it was solid up there.


----------

